# Quiz Night - 4th April 2011 - Bidi Bondi



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We never get tired of Bidi Bondi 

Hope to see you all there!

Date: *4th April 2011*

Time: *7:30pm onwards*

Venue: *Bidi Bondi on the Palm.*

2 tables have been booked under the name of *Debbie*

I will call and reconfirm on Sunday so we do not end up like the last time!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

Shall I be first to sign up. Let's hope there's as good a turnout next week as there was this week to help make it 2 in a row.


----------



## Roderick0759 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Bidi Bondi*

Hi
Had to do visa run so missed this week. See you all next Monday.

Rod


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

See you there! But I'll only be participating in the winning team mind...!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha! Of course Bluester!


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

Please put me down for a spot on the winning team also.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Long as I'm on the winning team i'm happy.

Is it cheating if I inform you all that music round question 8 cover versions are performed by a certain Richard Cheese and everyone should get online and listen?


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I havent been to one of these quiz nights in Dubai, Sports and Geography is about all id be good at. But ill give it a go. Can someone PM me their contact details if theres a place on the winning team.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So we've got Jynx, her friend, HarryPalmer, Bluester and Ammo on the winning team with Onerahi taking the last spot. 

I guess that leaves me and anyone else who'd like to join me on the team that basically kicks the winning team's derriere 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am pleased to see the winning team are on a role here.

I am out unfortunatlly again, as I am in Doha.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> 2 tables have been booked under the name of Debbie


are you sure about that?!?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> are you sure about that?!?!


Yes! I called and reconfirmed AND booked the tables near the entrance. 

Jander I hope you manage to finish your workout at FF in Ibn Batuta on time to make it to the quiz tonight


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

well I am sure i will finish my workout in time but what if i meet someone during the workout, can i bring him too?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> well I am sure i will finish my workout in time but what if i meet someone during the workout, can i bring him too?


As long as he gets you out of "heartbreak boulevard"!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i am happy at heartbreak boulevard it is warm and cozy


----------

